
Tell HN: Software Development Nightmare - tomerbd
 was preparing to do a lecture (at workplace X) then when I went to start talking my presentation got deleted and I could not recover it.  I ended up going down and not giving the lecture this was embarrassing.<p>Then when in this room suddenly a major bug happened in my software, and I was struggling with the bug and still switching windows trying to see where is my presentation, nothing succeeded, could not find the presentation and the bug just got growing and growing, and I was super nervous almost before a breakdown.<p>ahh, what a nightmare.
======
daleholborow
It seems you've mistaken ycomb for Twitter

------
taurath
Sounds like the rule of demos to me. Don't worry too much about it, do better
next time.

~~~
ta5674674
Always have hard-copies or screenshots as a fallback has been my experience.
Demos really do seem to fail a lot more than you'd expect, or maybe its just
the failure is a lot more noticeable and memorable.

